# Aux input for the OEM radio???



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Been searching around and haven't really got a straight awnser yet,
I want to connect an aux (1/8th inch) input and keep the oem stereo.
I don't care if it disables the CD player. 

Just looking simple and clean looking solution. 
Can somebody elaborate?


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

A few threads down - think discussion might go further on that one so maybe keep watching it.


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Trust me, It's not going anywhere :laugh:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

VWstung said:


> Been searching around and haven't really got a straight awnser yet,
> I want to connect an aux (1/8th inch) input and keep the oem stereo.
> I don't care if it disables the CD player.
> 
> ...


Try this:

http://www.amazon.com/i-Audi-r-Integration-Adapter-Auxillary-Input/dp/B000JVQOOQ

I have one in my car and run my iPod Nano off of it.

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

i belive grom audio can do that.
http://gromaudio.com/


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

So I found a very simple and somewhat cost effective solution. 
Since the cd changer is right behind the driver seat ill just run the aux cable around to where the ipod would reach my right arm. Kinda weird not having the cables come from the front of the car but I'd rather not remove and mess with all the wires behind the stereo. 
Come to think of it, this will be just like the tiguan where the aux come out from the arm rest. I'll just have to hide the cable somehow. 









Found here 
http://enfigcarstereo.com/AUDI_AUX_DMX_V1.html


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

VWstung said:


> So I found a very simple and somewhat cost effective solution.
> Since the cd changer is right behind the driver seat ill just run the aux cable around to where the ipod would reach my right arm. Kinda weird not having the cables come from the front of the car but I'd rather not remove and mess with all the wires behind the stereo.
> Come to think of it, this will be just like the tiguan where the aux come out from the arm rest. I'll just have to hide the cable somehow.
> 
> ...



I had one in my MDX and it was kind of crappy.

I have the connecter from ECS that charges and plays through the concert 2.


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

What do you mean? 
Like it broke, just didn't get loud, had no low end or what?


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

VWstung said:


> What do you mean?
> Like it broke, just didn't get loud, had no low end or what?


Mainly the quality of the product and interference. If you are not an audiophile it should be alright.


----------



## AudiMick (Sep 1, 2010)

The cable on the changer is hard to get access to, easier to pull the head unit and install the connector below. 10 minutes work.

I had a Blitzsafe and also a GROM, the GROM is better with an iPod but for just an Aux the Blitzsafe is OK.


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Okay thanks guys^

Well I'm actually an audio technician lol so yes the overall sound does matter but anything is better then the speakers from my last car....

The cable can't be to hard to reach, Just pull the cd changer and its plugged in on the bottom?
Throw the changer away and enjoy plug n play music. 

Going behind the radio has to suck,
Needs a key
Run the chance of disconnecting the power (punch in the radio code)
Then fit the extra wires and interface securely behind
Radio not sitting flush.

Haha to much of a headache. 
I'm gunna try this product.
Good price, super simple.


----------



## AudiMick (Sep 1, 2010)

VWstung said:


> Okay thanks guys^
> 
> 
> The cable can't be to hard to reach, Just pull the cd changer and its plugged in on the bottom?
> ...


You have to remove a lot of trim to get to the changer. 

Have fun!!


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

VWstung said:


> Okay thanks guys^
> 
> Well I'm actually an audio technician lol so yes the overall sound does matter but anything is better then the speakers from my last car....
> 
> ...


If *I* can put in a DICE unit in back of the radio, ANYONE can do it. I even ran the hookup for my iPod into the sliding cubby hole below the ashtray so I can hide the iPod when I park.


----------



## AudiMick (Sep 1, 2010)

darrenbyrnes said:


> If *I* can put in a DICE unit in back of the radio, ANYONE can do it. I even ran the hookup for my iPod into the sliding cubby hole below the ashtray so I can hide the iPod when I park.



Agreed, however "Audio Technicians" sometimes have special skills. (like doing it the hard way). The extra interference from the longer cables adds "character".


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Haha okay guys ill check it out. 
I literally just got the car and haven't looked around to much. 

I have previously found out car audio can just be a headache,
To many little cables 
Not enough room to work. 

The device I posted just looked easy enough to where I could plug it in and forget about it


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Bought my car in S. Carolina and drove it to Houston the same day...
I had to stop at Radio Shack and buy this for my iPod so I could make the 1,000 mile trip:










The kid at Radio Shack was like "a cassette adapter?" :laugh:


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Concert II radio doesn't have a cassette duder


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah, CDs started coming on 2002 and on.

It was meant to be a funny story though. I was desperate to hear some decent music :beer:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I did this back when I had a radio in my car...


http://mk1tt.montebellopark.com/

http://mk1tt.montebellopark.com/auxin.html

All you have to do is keep the CD player running with a CD full of whatever you want on it. Find an 80 minute track and write it to disc. I think I still have the unit sitting in my basement if someone wanted it with the modification already done.


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

So the product I posted came today and I installed it rather quickly. 

Took about 10 mins. 
----------------------------------- 
Allen key for the striker bolt. 
Pull the bench seat out. 
Pry the top half of the trim off, (leave on bottom clip connected for easy reassembly) 
4 bolts for the radio 
Plug in adapter and punch trim back on 
Enjoy a hidden AUX cable.


----------



## sik tl (Nov 25, 2007)

Kind of an old thread but here it goes. Just picked up an 02 TT that already has an iPod hook-up but also a aux plug to plug into a headphone/phone jack. The one works fine through the CD but don't know how to the aux line to play the music off of my phone. Don't know what unit is in there obviously but wanted to know if any one may have both connectors in their car and could shed some light on it. Thanks.


----------

